# Smelly breath



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone Malie is fed raw with the exception of her training treats which are usually fish4dogs training stars.Up until now her breath hasn't really smelt,however over the last week it has got really,really smelly.Does anyone have any suggestions as to why,or any solutions to get rid of it ?None of us are liking the kisses at the moment )


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Has she had a change in raw? Something she has not had before? Could she have a sore throat? How old is she? Maybe a tooth problem? Is she eating something horrible from the garden or on walks? Are her poos normal? This is like twenty questions, sorry. Lol!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has just changed to barking heads which he is doing great on but his breath is a bit fishy! Puppy days has salmon in it so I'm assuming its that. It's not too offensive though and he is doing so well  could it be the fishy treats. I have made jasper home made liver treats with chicken liver, oats and rice flour and he loves them. They do give him wind so I suppose jasper's smelly at both ends hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Also jasper's breath didn't smell straight away it's probably taken a few weeks to smell really fishy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh I see she is just over 5 months old. Are her anal glands ok?


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't mind the twenty questions  No she has had no change to her diet,I don't think she has a sore throat as she seems herself and is eating normally,She is 5 months old and has lost a few of her baby teeth.Her teeth look fine.She went to the vets today for her flea treatment and I should of got hubby to ask but I forgot.The vet did a mini health check and said she seems perfect.I have posted on here recently about her becoming more growls and snappy lately although funny enough she has been perfect for the last couple of days  I wonder if maybe she teething? 
XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I did wonder about the treats but she has been on them since she was 8 weeks?
I assume her anal glands are ok!! She hasn't been scooting,chasing her tail or showing any other signs hat they are not ok?
XClare


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's teething too, So maybe so! Is it a really strong smell? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Pretty smelly  Although I am a bit of a smell wus ) I coped having 3 children with no pain relief but give me gross smells and I'll run a mile )
XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

When was Jasper born?
XClare


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max too and no smelly breath and he is fed raw too. Have you checked in her mouth to see if there is a gum infection, just in case she had a bit of an open wound and some muck got in?


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes her mouth looks fine 
XClare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it possible she has been munching yucky poos when she has been out walking? I'm sure that she wouldn't do anything quite so disgusting - but Kiki does, very partial to sheep, horse, cow, rabbit or fox! So far not dog poo, which I suppose is something to be thankful for...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Then sorry I have no idea what could be causing it. Hope it resolves soon.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

She has been known to nibble on cat,horse,sheep and deer poo,but no she would never do anything as disgusting as that  
XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Marzi where are you based? as we were walking along Hove beach this afternoon and there was a cockapoo running around who looked just like Kiki.
XClare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Seaford is home, but I know that one of Kiki's brothers went to Brighton.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Could have been him 
XClare


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper was born 27th July! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty was on fish for dogs for a while but took her off it has could not cope with the smelly breath or wind!! Fishy kisses are not for me!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper was born 27th July!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Malie was 28th 
XClare


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine never smell of dog and never have smelly breath and I put that down to their raw diet. The only time their breath smells is when they have been chewing their favourite chew Pizzle sticks! Euw! Not surprising really considering what they are!


----------

